# Disney World or Disneyland???



## Skittles1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm planning a trip for late Apr/May 2012, and am torn as to where to go.  My kids will be 9, 6, and 17 months at the time of the trip.  We've been to Disney World twice already with the girls, but have never been to Southern Cal as a family.  My husband is very skeptical, and thinks we'd be nuts to take a 6 hr flight with a 17 month old  (the flight to Orlando is only 2.5 hrs).  Also, my parents will be traveling with us, so the adults will outnumber the children (always a plus!).  I was thinking of staying at Grand Pacific Palisades in Carlsbad, so we would be centrally located to all the S.Cal attractions, or we'll stay at DVC if we go to WDW.  I'd love to hear some opinions!  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 10, 2011)

The DVC resort in Anaheim is very small - so it's a difficult trade and an expensive rental.  

Carlsbad is not very close to Anaheim - it would be a long drive in heavy traffic to DL.  

There are a few timeshares in Anaheim, or nearby - Dolphin's Cove, Peacock Suites, Worldmark - in Anaheim, and Marriott's Newport Coast Villas - a short drive.


----------



## siesta (Aug 10, 2011)

This is a no brainer ... Disney world!


----------



## vacationdoc (Aug 10, 2011)

*WDW*



siesta said:


> This is a no brainer ... Disney world!



I agree.  A 6 hr flight is LONG.  Plus, you have to arrange your own transportation from the airport to Disneyland.  The weather in Florida should be in the low 90's then and the older kids would love the extra waterpark choices.


----------



## jlp879 (Aug 10, 2011)

I wouldn't necessarily say that DisneyWorld is a given.  You didn't mention how long you're planning on being in Southern California or if there is anything else you wanted to do on this trip.  There are lots of other great activities close by Disneyland and you can visit the ocean as well.  

If you time a trip to Disneyland right in 2012, you can be one of the first to visit the new Cars Land at California Adventure park.  

I wouldn't choose Carlsbad for a Disneyland trip though, you'd be in the car all the time.  There are some older timeshares right in Anaheim and the WorldMark Anaheim is new and located in the new Garden Walk area.  

Disney in California is smaller and more intimate than in Florida.  That said it is part of a bustling community and there is tons available within walking distance of the Disneyland Resort.


----------



## Skittles1 (Aug 11, 2011)

If we did the California trip, I was hoping to go to the San Diego zoo and Sea World, in addition to Disneyland.  Perhaps it would be better to stay in Anaheim a few nights, and San Diego a few nights.  We are planning to go for 7 nights.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 11, 2011)

I think this is the best way to do it rather than staying a full week at one end or the other and living in the car. It's under a hundred miles, but that's a hundred miles of what amounts to city driving. Better to move once.

BTW, I think D'Land and SD Zoo are a great manageable size. We will be going there in January and I can't wait!

Jim Ricks


----------



## DavidnJudy (Aug 11, 2011)

My Opinnion is if you are going for Disney only - Disney World is better. If you are going for the area - Southern California is such an awesome expierence. 

We like them both.  We have only be to So Cal once and we want to go back we miss it.  But in So Cal we spend only 2/3 days at Disney.  Then we do Hollywood, Santa Monica, etc.., etc.. there are so many great thing in So Cal. And the weather is awesome.  We went in the summer and it was great, but I think it is that way year round.

Tough choice.  If it is your parent's first trip I would do Disney World, but the next year do So Cal as a family - it is awesome. If your parents have been to Disney World I would do California. But it is a really tough choice.

We are in Baltimore so we know the flight is 2 hours to Orlando but 5-6 to California, but California is awesome.

We stayed at Huntington Beach Hyatt regency through a Timeshare exchange - beautiful place. We drove down to San diego on 2 different days - it wasn't too bad, BUT if I had to do it again, I would probably fly in to San Diego stay there 1 or 2 nights, then check into Dolphin's Cove or someplace near Disney and use that as my home base for the week in Los Angeles, making it a 9-10 trip instead of 7. I am thinking of this in 2013


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 11, 2011)

The weather in April and May can be downright aweful in southern california.  It can be really nice, too but there is a good reason why locals have a saying for May, (May Doom and June Gloom).  Although I have not been to southern CA in April, I have been there in late May and we needed jackets and a fireplace would have been nice.  When I was a DVC owner, I used a bunch of points to get a two bedroom at the GC hotel (this was about a year before the villas opened).  It was so COLD we couldn't enjoy Grizzly Run or the pools as much as we wanted.  We drove to Disneyland from Mesa, AZ, and for the drive though the mountains (where all those wind turbines are), it was in the 30's and WINDY.

With that said, I liked how you could walk to everything in the Disneyland resort area.  The parks and hotel and downtown Disney were very easy to do but they are much smaller.  I like Disneyland more than the Magic Kingdom because there is so much more in that park.

I think Disneyworld would be better for all of you, but Disneyland should be on your to do list, maybe next year when the "Cars Land" opens.  

Have fun, whatever you decide.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 12, 2011)

Huh?

April in So Cal is almost perfect weather: 70's during the day, 50's at night.  Perfect time to visit WDW, San Diego Zoo, Sea World.  We start swimming in our outdoor pool in April.  Definately too cool for the beach, but OP did not mention wanting to hit the beach, which is the only negative to visiting in April.  Yes, I'm sure there are days that are not perfect, but typically this is a great time to visit.

May is a little warmer, but morning cloudiness is common- known as May Gray (never heard anyone say May Doom).  The typical pattern is for the morning cloudiness to burn off by abou 1pm, so you tend to have cloudy mornings and sunny afternoons.  Still too cool for beach, but otherwise great weather.  Again, I don't deny that it is possible for May weather to be bad, but that is not the norm.

If you decide to visit SoCal, you cannot underestimate the traffic factor.  You do not want to stay any distance from where you are visiting- the closer, the better, traffic can be a nightmare.

Personally, I would say WDW would be an easier trip.  You've been to WDW before, know the lay of the land, it's a shorter flight for you, everything you need is all in one place, easy to get to, you can just get a TS week and hunker down and be happy.

Southern California, on the other hand,would be logistically more difficult.  If you want to visit LA/the OC and San Diego, your most enjoyable trip would be staying a couple of different places.  You would get to see a bigger variety of things- Disneyland (a total classic, much more so than WDW), California Adventure, San Diego, So Cal Beach towns, LA.  LA is also a great foodie town if that floats your boat, lots of museums, outdoor concerts/events, studiomtours-very interesting place in a little more diverse way than WDW.

Either way, you wil have a great time.  It probably most depends on what you're up for- something new and different but a little more difficult (DL) or something easy and fun (WDW).

H



jdunn1 said:


> The weather in
> April and May can be downright aweful in southern california.  It can be really nice, too but there is a good reason why locals have a saying for May, (May Doom and June Gloom).  Although I have not been to southern CA in April, I have been there in late May and we needed jackets and a fireplace would have been nice.  When I was a DVC owner, I used a bunch of points to get a two bedroom at the GC hotel (this was about a year before the villas opened).  It was so COLD we couldn't enjoy Grizzly Run or the pools as much as we wanted.  We drove to Disneyland from Mesa, AZ, and for the drive though the mountains (where all those wind turbines are), it was in the 30's and WINDY.
> 
> With that said, I liked how you could walk to everything in the Disneyland resort area.  The parks and hotel and downtown Disney were very easy to do but they are much smaller.  I like Disneyland more than the Magic Kingdom because there is so much more in that park.
> ...


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Only way to go*



Skittles1 said:


> If we did the California trip, I was hoping to go to the San Diego zoo and Sea World, in addition to Disneyland.  Perhaps it would be better to stay in Anaheim a few nights, and San Diego a few nights.  We are planning to go for 7 nights.



We live in California and have been to Disneyland about 12 times and Disneyworld twice.  Both nice and both fun with kids.  World is huge compared to Disneyland and on a normal weather day I much prefer Disneyland because of milder heat and lack of rain.
As far as where to stay split it up if coming to California.  Just the traffic alone from San Diego to Disneyland will drive anyone crazy, I know because we did it before.
In San Diego area besides the two sights you mentioned you also have the animal park which is always fun and you can't go to the San Diego area without seeing the Hotel Del Coronado, a must.
Bart


----------



## Skittles1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for all the great feedback!  I think we are probably gonna go with the original plan, to go to WDW.  I definitely think it will be easier with the baby.  I just hope a DVC resort becomes available during the timeframe I'm hoping for.  
I will definitely plan a trip to So Cal in the future, perhaps when my little guy is a couple years older.  And it seems like splitting my time between 2 resorts will work out best when we make that trip.
Thanks again for all the great input!


----------



## DavidnJudy (Aug 12, 2011)

If you are going through RCI I would put an Ongoing search on now and check often.  I have seen some June ones pop up and February and march.  April and May should be coming soon.

Have a great trip!  I don't think you would have went wrong with either choice


----------



## Skittles1 (Aug 12, 2011)

I stalk the RCI website, and I have seen OKW and SSR units available for June 2012, this past week.  Hopefully Apr/May will be available soon.  I also have an ongoing search on RCI weeks too.  My fingers are crossed!


----------



## TexasHyattGirl (Aug 12, 2011)

*California bound!*

Hi!  We've been to Disney World over a dozen times and finally got to Disneyland this past March.  It's wonderful...a lot more compact (easier to walk with a stroller!) and a LOT of new attractions will be open next spring.  We usually travel with 2 kids (now 13) but they loved Southern Cal several years ago.  From Carlsbad, you're so close to Sea World, the Zoo, the beaches.  The weather in March/April is wonderful as well.  I hope you can survive the flight and get to California!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 12, 2011)

Disney Land is so different from Disney World in Florida.  Starting with the Magic Castle it is very small compare to the one in FL.

But there is so much to do Calif; like going to San Diego Zoo, Sea World Legoland and that other amusement park Universal.

Our family liked the change from FL to west coast.

You will need to start your search now to book a timeshare near Disney Land.


----------



## brigechols (Aug 12, 2011)

I would head for Cali! Long haul flights with a toddler are manageable with advanced planning. Book a nonstop flight and purchase a separate seat on the plane for your little one. Have tons of snacks and hit the $1 store for new toys for entertainment during the flight. Instead of checking the car seat as baggage, let your little one sit in the car seat on the plane. It's a familiar object and makes napping on the flight a lot easier.

The California parks are compact - an ideal size for your age group. Easy to walk from the timeshare to the front gate. Trolleys also run quite frequently but it is a hassle to get on them with a stroller. 

We usually stay at the Worldmark Anaheim. Next summer, we will stay at Marriott's Newport Coast. Plan to visit Legoland and other Southern Cal attractions.


----------



## puppymommo (Aug 12, 2011)

Should you want to go to So Cal for 7 days (this time or another time), you might consider renting from a Wyndham owner.  With enough advance time, they could get 3 days in Anaheim and 4 days in San Diego or vv.

Right now there is availability at Dolphin's Cove (Anaheim) and Harbour Lights, (San Diego, Studio only) through Wyndham for April and May 2012.


----------



## Skittles1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow, that's great to know!  Thanks for the info!


----------

